# Vape Mail From Vapers Corner



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

Got myself a Griffin, can't wait to get this thing cleaned up with some dual claptons and Orion moonlight juice. Hoping for the flavor junky in me to be satisfied .








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (20/1/16)

Cool! Add another pic when it's built up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

hehe will do


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Nice, Nice, Nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)




----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

awesome, those guys deliver fast hey - I'm stunned at the service, really good and will definitely use them more. Service > Price in my opinion, I will prefer great service to a place being ultra cheap with bad service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> awesome, those guys deliver fast hey - I'm stunned at the service, really good and will definitely use them more. Service > Price in my opinion, I will prefer great service to a place being ultra cheap with bad service.


100%. I ordered yesterday, early evening. Delivered 08h30 this morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (20/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Nice, Nice, Nice


Hoorah! You went for the Subox after all! Sure you're not going to regret!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hoorah! You went for the Subox after all! Sure you're not going to regret!


LOL.....I am sure it is the start of many

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> LOL.....I am sure it is the start of many



Guaranteed to be the start of many - CUD is a real problem dude. Enjoy and have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (20/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Got myself a Griffin, can't wait to get this thing cleaned up with some dual claptons and Orion moonlight juice. Hoping for the flavor junky in me to be satisfied .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know your comparison to the Crius, both build and flavour please


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Let us know your comparison to the Crius, both build and flavour please


Will do bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

